# Hand-painted Blacklight Rubik's Cube



## Dragon23 (Dec 23, 2020)

"Neon Invasion"
Video:


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 23, 2020)

You mean you hand-painted the stickers? If so, then that's awesome!! GJ!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 23, 2020)

This looks super rad. Well done! I really enjoy these one of a kind puzzles you make. Cheers


----------

